# Cat books



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm looking for some new cat books to read. I've read Homer, Oscar, Dewey, Dewey's Nines Lives, Cleo, the Norton series, A Cup of Comfort, Buckley's Story, A Cat Named Squeeky, Cat Miricles, Chicken Soup for the Soul-What I learned from the Cat and My Cat's Life, and Angel Whiskers. Any ideas?

I recommend cat lovers read Surviving the Heartbreak of Choosing Death for Your Pet. Excellent read.

Can't get enough cat books to read. I read them every night.

I hope Homer's mom writes another book about him. 

Kathy


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Would you prefer fiction or non-fiction? I have some great fiction recs but they're in the fantasy genre more than your normal real world cat story.

If that sort of thing is up your alley though:
Wild Road by Gabrielle King (and its sequel: The Golden Cat)
Tailchaser's Song by Tad Williams
Book of Night with Moon by Diane Duane (and the sequel: To Visit the Queen)


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Science fiction series "Man-Kzin Wars" The Kzin are 8-foot tall alien felines. They start out as really bad guys (they will eat people), Later in the series, there are humans and kzin who are able to work together. Larry Niven was the creator of the series, but there are a few other authors who wrote books in the series (Paul Chafe, Hal Colbatch)

Did you ever read "The Cat who came for Christmas? by Cleveland Amory


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

have you tried "Warriors" by Erin Hunter. its a young adult series


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Two good solid fiction books that I LOVED about cats (and are from phenomenal authors) are -

The Cat Who Went to Heaven - By Elizabeth Coatsworth. It takes place in Japan so the title is a bit of a misnomer as the cat goes to Nirvana instead, but for it's time they had to make it more western friendly in marketing. It was a lovely story and left a impression on me when I was young. It is a historical fiction, and done in a fairy tale like manner that I found pleasing.

Another is The Cat Who Wished to Be a Man, by Lloyd Alexander (the same man who wrote The Black Cauldron). It is more fantasy, but it essentially about a cat who was given speech by a wizard and later wanted to try out being a man. Once again, a nice laid-back fairy tale feel, and I knocked it out in about a hour.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I loved the first Dewey book, my husband bought it for me randomly and brought it home and it was so cute! I didn't know there as a second one!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I prefer nonfictin. I'm reading My Cat Spit McGee. It's a true story about an avid cat hater who ends up falling in love with Spit. I've gotten alot of books from Amazon. Yes there's a second Dewey book. I recommend it. I will tell any cat hater that the right cat hasn't found you yet.

Kathy


----------



## Bambi (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you read "The Story of the Seagull and the Cat Who Taught Her To Fly", by Luis Sepúlveda? I read it ages ago, when I was still a kid. I think it's a wonderful book for children, but it could also be a nice reading for anyone who loves cats, it's a very touching story. In fact, thanks to this thread, I just felt like reading it again 

*Edit:* Oh, I'm sorry, I just read you said you prefer nonfiction. This is obviously a fiction story, with talking cats and all!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm reading Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul..and enjoying it! 

You can get library ebooks on kindle now, so that is the first library book I "checked out" on my kindle.


----------

